

Why would iOS7 calendar app loop indefinitely at year 4716 BC? - naryad

I am trying to understand the kind of programming error that would have caused this.
======
beobab
I'm actually quite impressed that it goes back that far...

------
informatimago
Because that's when the creation started. ;-)

